# fitting A frame to tow



## wallis (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi I am considering having an A frame fitted so I can tow my Ford Fiesta 125 edge behind my Fiat Ducato 40 Maxi 130 M-Jet. Bessacarr E630 . Can any member who has had a similar unit fitted, Please let me know of their findings ,GOOD or BAD. Also are A frames allowed in France?? Yours Wallis


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi we use car a tow braked a frame and tow renault clio. doddle to attach and general useability.
not personally towed in france but read that others do, further south in spain its dodgy .do a search loads info,
beware this topic is like marmite people love or hate them


----------



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,
we tow a smart on a chris cox a frame no problem, but wishes we had a support under frame, which we have seen on some others.
I can fit the frame myself, and I am only small, as Peter is not so mobile. Towed in Holland, Belgium, France, Luxembourg with no problems for 3 months this year, but if you are over 12 metres in Spain you need a long vehicle sign, our friends have fitted this and towed to Marbella with no problem, but it depends. 
good luck


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have a Towtal braked A Frame but only for use in the UK. Would not consider it for France as you can park the motorhome anywhere you want in France. 
Gerry


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I think i have read,where one of the british "A" frame makers,has set up two outlets in France,i could be wrong as i am going a little deaf,but read it i did.
Ted


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, A Frames are brilliant, I have an Armitages with Jockey wheel and it is an absolute doddle to fit, If you just want to take car off, Just wind it up like a caravan unhitch and drive car away with Jockey wheel still down.

Have towed in Belguim, France, Italy, Germany, Switzerland, Austria with No problem at all.

It is claimed that Towtal have opened fitting shops in France.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Ted.
This is Car-A-Tow.

I have towed several Citroens on a Car-A-Tow A frame in France for many years. Maybe I have been lucky and the only times the Gendarmes have checked the set up was to confirm it was a braked system.

Ray.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jented,

I remember that and thought it was TOWtal, but there is nothing on their website about it.

Wallis: 

I have used Car-a-tow and TOWtal and have a preference for TOWtal quality, service and support, I tow an almost 3000KG car on TOWtal supplied and fitted frame, I just love the confidence of connect and tow (almost forget), but as for manufacturer each to their own, everyone will have a good reason why you should not use this that or the other company.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have towed a car on an A frame in France and Italy with no problem, BUT you had better read this before you continue with the purchase of one

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/a-frames.shtml

Bob


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

As the article says don’t make any assumptions, which is sound advice, if it is inertia braking systems that becomes the actual problem, maybe a move towards a proportional braking system is the way forward?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

This is the <<< French >>> section of Towtal's website where it states they have fitting shops in France.

Here is a list of Installers in France < French Installers > so I think it is safe to say that A Frames are legal in France


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Here is Car-A-Tow's list of fitting agents including the one in France.

http://www.caratow.com/agents.php

Ray.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Had no problems with overrun braked 'A' frame Matiz thru France and Italy for 6 weeks this year.
Great thing about buying an overrun system now is that if the law changes you can always lock the overrun and add on an electrical system later. If you buy electrical system and they get banned then you need to buy a new overun fitted frame.
We fitted a Car a Tow system and am happy with it but other systems are available. We based our choice on the way complaints were dealt with by each supplier.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Seems to be 2 threads on this now lol


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

tony645 said:


> Seems to be 2 threads on this now lol


I think the other thread is one for sale isn't it ?.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

yes but I posted on that one before I saw this one, justed added my experience with one in Germany


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Other one for sale can hardly be called an 'A' frame!!
Looks like it attaches with webbing and has no brake facility at all.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

SteveRV said:


> As the article says don't make any assumptions, which is sound advice, if it is inertia braking systems that becomes the actual problem, maybe a move towards a proportional braking system is the way forward?


Like the Brakebuddy, I would not be without mine.

Graham


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

aultymer said:


> Other one for sale can hardly be called an 'A' frame!!
> Looks like it attaches with webbing and has no brake facility at all.


Yes it is an "Original" A-Frame for use by Garages etc, It can be used in conjunction with a Brake Buddy but it is one of those that you have to fasten the straps around the front wishbones etc, to clamp it, it also usually means that in wet weather you have to at least get your knees wet.

If you have a low plastic front on your Tow Car it wont fit.


----------

